# So, How are you?



## paul2641 (Jul 20, 2009)

This is basically a daily diary for everyone to write what they have been up to for the day

Hopefully ye have been doing stuff so I have something to do while I wait to get my cast off!


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 20, 2009)

our road is being resurfaced - at long last we say - so am not going anywhere by car. im dogsitting for the jack russell today so the bunnies are sulking at being locked in their bunnery they will be let out at 5pm. they have to share the garden sometimesssd:. extra salad for them tonite i think...

apart from all the boring domestic things i have to do i shall be cutting out some more pieces for the next block of my quilt


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 20, 2009)

I am off work today. Head is alittle spinny.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 20, 2009)

I didn't get up til 12pm :shock::shock: Because I felt really dizzy, and Dotty would just not stop jumping up for cuddles, and she gets really mad if I get up and leave her:expressionless Ruled by a bunny! I've done some washing and had a sandwich and wondering why the Sky isn't working :? And a wee bit annoyed at people detagging my photos on Facebook from Saturday night, and very worried about my maid of honour, also horrified at the number of things I have to do before the wedding, but that's all for my wedding thread


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jul 20, 2009)

I need to do laundry but I can't get motivated. h34r2


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 20, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I didn't get up til 12pm :shock::shock: Because I felt really dizzy, and Dotty would just not stop jumping up for cuddles, and she gets really mad if I get up and leave her:expressionless Ruled by a bunny! I've done some washing and had a sandwich and wondering why the Sky isn't working :? And a wee bit annoyed at people detagging my photos on Facebook from Saturday night, and very worried about my maid of honour, also horrified at the number of things I have to do before the wedding, but that's all for my wedding thread


Did you get your replacement card from sky, In Ireland we had to change are cards over or are "viewing pleasure would suffer" as it said on the letter!


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 20, 2009)

road resurfacing going well, jack russel gone home, very annoyed bunny chinning the garden, laundry done, quilt block cut and pinned to placement board, kids hinting about dinner:halo


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 20, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I didn't get up til 12pm :shock::shock: Because I felt really dizzy, and Dotty would just not stop jumping up for cuddles, and she gets really mad if I get up and leave her:expressionless Ruled by a bunny! I've done some washing and had a sandwich and wondering why the Sky isn't working :? And a wee bit annoyed at people detagging my photos on Facebook from Saturday night, and very worried about my maid of honour, also horrified at the number of things I have to do before the wedding, but that's all for my wedding thread
> ...



Argh! We didn't get any letter about that? Maybe it was just Ireland? I sure hope so! It probably needs rebooting but tbh I can't be bothered to pull it all out and reboot it so I'm just listening to music instead!

It's just started chucking it down here, so no bunnies in the garden  I've just written a to-do list for all the stuff left to do before the wedding in just under 8 week, which is very, very scary. And I've just remembered that I have to go and meet my friend for a drink in less than 2 hours because her uncle died quite suddenly yesterday and she wants some girly company so I have to quickly defrost something for tea :expressionless


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm mad, and happy at the same time
Mad because I have my own personal creeper. Happy because I just found out my brothers aunt is making me a belated birthday dinner tonight (something about chicken and salsa ? )


----------



## pla725 (Jul 20, 2009)

I still can't find a job in my field. I sent out at least twelve resumes in the last week and still no contact. I've even tried temp and staffing agencies. This economy really sucks.

On the other hand Smitten's right front leg is better. The metacam helped reduce the swelling. I'm just concerned because she is less mobile now than she was two weeks ago.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hartelybun: make sure you make them something nice, Can't beat a nice dinner, bet those buns were chinning the garden like crazy!

MouseChalk: Prob just Ireland, And the weather ain't too bad here!

Brandy456: Who's this peeper?

pla725: Don't worry we all know that the economy sucks lemons!


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 20, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Hartelybun: make sure you make them something nice, Can't beat a nice dinner, bet those buns were chinning the garden like crazy!


the sun has come out and the rain has stopped! will be giving them extra parsley with a small side of mint:bunnydance:

the economy in devon doesnt know what it's doing either. for the most part it's dependent on visitors..who seem to like the good weather..


----------



## BSAR (Jul 20, 2009)

I have loads of stuff to do before fair!! And I don't feel prepared for fair this year!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 20, 2009)

Started work earlier (5:30 am), as we needed to get things ready for the morning devilries. There are still evidence ofuprootedtrees, broken branches and leaves littered on the streets from a hugh storm on Saturday night as I drove in to work. The wind storm was very close to becoming a tornado.

Midmoring, I dropped off some extra Bean Sprouts at the food bank before I started my devilries. Some of the restaurants are slow this week as the city is having their big summer fair (Capital Ex). Most people are eating out at the fair grounds.

Staying home today, and try to catch up on some sleep. Will be home alone tonight, as my wife is going out with her sister to West Edmonton Mall shopping for jewelry.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Started work earlier (5:30 am), as we needed to get things ready for the morning devilries. There are still evidence ofuprootedtrees, broken branches and leaves littered on the streets from a hugh storm on Saturday night as I drove in to work. The wind storm was very close to becoming a tornado.
> 
> Midmoring, I dropped off some extra Bean Sprouts at the food bank before I started my devilries. Some of the restaurants are slow this week as the city is having their big summer fair (Capital Ex). Most people are eating out at the fair grounds.
> 
> Staying home today, and try to catch up on some sleep. Will be home alone tonight, as my wife is going out with her sister to West Edmonton Mall shopping for jewelry.


You paying for the jewellery? Wish Are county had a summer fair, The best we get is a crappy St. Patrick's parade every year witch truly sucks!

BSAR: What you showing? English lop?


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 20, 2009)

I am an idiot and cannot sex rabbits.  Basically is how my day went.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 20, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> You paying for the jewellery?


Yes, but I never see the receipt. Then I don't feel so bad when I buy anew camera or lens.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Started work earlier (5:30 am), as we needed to get things ready for the morning devilries. There are still evidence ofuprootedtrees, broken branches and leaves littered on the streets from a hugh storm on Saturday night as I drove in to work. The wind storm was very close to becoming a tornado.


That WAS a heck of a storm!! Power went out, Em and I stood outside (though, close to the front door to be sheltered) and watched the lightning and enjoyed the smell of the wind. It was really neat!!

I haven't enjoyed so much weather in so little time in YEARS!! This is WONDERFUL!!!



As far as my day...I've been busy procuring an ugly couch and chair set that dates about mid-60's, but is nice and comfortable and was FREE, so I don't care a whit!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 20, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Wish Are county had a summer fair,


It's a very busy time for us. There is so much going on. Capital Ex is on for 10 days. This weekend we are having the Indy Car races. Who knows if there is a recession going on.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 20, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> That WAS a heck of a storm!! Power went out, Em and I stood outside (though, close to the front door to be sheltered) and watched the lightning and enjoyed the smell of the wind. It was really neat!!



Nothing happen to our place except for the strong winds. Some places didn't get their power back until today.

I stepped outside in my T-shirt and shorts (being so hot (30* C) during the day), to take pictures of the obeisance skies, but the winds blew so hard and cold that I was shaking and shivering in no time.







You could see how easy that could of turned into a tornado.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh definitely, Stan! It sure could have!

I was doing the same...I was in a t-shirt when I went outside. It sure was hot the couple days before!

I'm glad you're okay...is Jan okay, too?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 20, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Brandy456: Who's this peeper?


Creeper, it's a guy i've known since i've been six but just started an obsession with me, he looked my moms name up in the phone book to find out my phone number, and adress.. :expressionless


----------



## degrassi (Jul 21, 2009)

The storm was pretty scary. Our neighbour's tree was uprooted but thankfully didn't hit the houses or cars. There are huge broken branches scattered around the park and 2 other trees broken on the next street over. Part of our fence also blew over. 

The worst part was I had to go out in the middle of it to pick up my grandpa from the train station. That was the scariest drive of my life. It was raining so hard that you couldnt' see anything. The water was covering the lines in the road and you couldn't even see the curbs as the puddles were huge. Thankfully the station was only 10mins away and there was no one else on the road(who else would be stupid enough to go out :faint: ). 

I love thunderstorms but that one was a bit freaky.


----------



## Numbat (Jul 21, 2009)

Wowee, that storm looks really bad! Glad everyone's okay. Must have been exciting though! 

This morning I went to help out at a primary school and then went around the city on a history trail. It was a lot better than normal school. We're doing a program this term which involves going on a lot of excursions and no maths (yay!). Unfortunately I got home and couldn't find my keys so I had to go all the way back to school but luckily they were in my locker. My legs are really tired now.


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 21, 2009)

more rain, more sulking bunnies, more sewing, more housework:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 21, 2009)

Omg, that storm looks bad! I'm glad it didn't turn into a tornado :shock:

Today it's pouring down here AGAIN- starting to remind me of 2007 and 2008 summers of nothing but rain :rollseyes 

Bunnies sulking here too! Barney's just tipped over the empty wastepaper bin and climbed inside it, and Mouse and Chalk are so bored that Mouse just started humping her sister :rollseyes Snowy just keeps flopping every few minutes, ears flailing about and all. 

I'm trying to get a move on and sort out some more wedding stuff, but I'm not sure where to start! I also need to look for cheap train tickets to Cardiff as I'm going shopping there tomorrow with my mum to look for shoes...


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 21, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Bunnies sulking here too! Barney's just tipped over the empty wastepaper bin and climbed inside it, and Mouse and Chalk are so bored that Mouse just started humping her sister :rollseyes Snowy just keeps flopping every few minutes, ears flailing about and all.



hartleybun has now upgraded to glowering:nerves1 even their favourite 'cardboard stuffed with hay' isnt working for these garden luvin' buns. roxy is hiding in her tent with her back to me:nerves1

good luck in cardiff! bristol not good for shoes?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 21, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Bunnies sulking here too! Barney's just tipped over the empty wastepaper bin and climbed inside it, and Mouse and Chalk are so bored that Mouse just started humping her sister :rollseyes Snowy just keeps flopping every few minutes, ears flailing about and all.
> ...



uh-oh- looks like the rain is all your fault according to them!

I've been to pretty much every shop in Bristol and not found what I want  Don't really want to trek to Cardiff but don't know where else to go! 

Dotty got bored too and galloped up and down the landing a few times. I went to take pictures and managed 2 before she got bored of that and dived back under the bed!


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 21, 2009)

it's gotten worse - have just set up the clothes horse in my half of the shed:nerves1will probably go out and find all the clothes nibbled:rollseyes

good luck shoe shopping. my last foray was to get alex a pair - thank you 'office' for having a pair of converse size 11 in stock exeter has a practically brand new shopping precinct and it's still near impossible to get shoes that fit himssd: all the shops seem to be aimed at the ladies:rollseyes


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 21, 2009)

It's freezing here. 
It's 22 degrees outside, and mom has the A/C on at 65. Darn menopause :grumpy:


----------



## irishlops (Jul 21, 2009)

god, um.. my daily diary-
i hate my pat life and present.
(doe sthat save time intead of like 2000b lines of typing lol)


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 21, 2009)

Aww...Elena, Hun...don't hate your life...it's bee-u-ti-ful!! We love youuuuu!!

:hug:


----------



## Gordon (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm just lingering on Rabbits Online, getting ready for bed. It is 1:15 pm(13:15). I should be going to bed soon, as I have a night shift ahead of me.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 21, 2009)

getting ready to go out =)


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 21, 2009)

*degrassi wrote: *


> It was raining so hard that you couldnt' see anything. The water was covering the lines in the road and you couldn't even see the curbs as the puddles were huge.


Your area is prone to flooding when there is so much water raining down so hard. Good thing you didn't get any hail, as some areas reported quarter sized (25 cents) hail.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 21, 2009)

I am going to eat now and then head out to the shelter. Safeway didn't have too many food to pick up, but I am bringing a bag of wood pellets in for their litter boxes.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 21, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Aww...Elena, Hun...don't hate your life...it's bee-u-ti-ful!! We love youuuuu!!
> 
> :hug:


 tahnks. just rough day.
 awh, i love this fourm.


----------



## Becca (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm happpiddyy happpyidddy HAPPPPYYY for once in 4 weeks because of..... a guy :blushan:







inkelepht:inkelepht:


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 21, 2009)

Pet_Bunny:Cool so what type of photography you into? Will you be attending the indy car racing?

Brandy456: Get someone to look into that, that guy is a complete freak, Unless you have feelings for him, Witch I doubt, Or do you?

MouseChalk: Do you enjoy wedding planning?

Becca: Who is this guy?


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 21, 2009)

well i've been feeling a little off it these last couple of days, it's been since we saw the Walking with Dinosaurs show on sat which, was absolutely brilliant! 
Started to feel a little better today so, went outside to check on my chocolate cosmos plants that are on Truffle's grave and it looks like a mouse has been trying to eat them!!! :grumpy: I know they smell like chocolate but it doesn't mean that they are! So I rodent proofed them and then came back inside. I was going to enjoy a quiet drink tonight with my fiancee but started to feel strange again, so he's having a few while we watch some music vids together. Currently watching Michael Jackson's Speed Demon, I love the song but I used to be terrified of the video when I was a kid lol! I have some very strange phobias like I'm scared of the monsters on the muppets lol!


----------



## Becca (Jul 21, 2009)

*kirsterz09 wrote:*


> Currently watching Michael Jackson's Speed Demon,


Get in there


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 21, 2009)

lol it's a great song but now it's changed to sweet ballroom blitz lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 21, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *kirsterz09 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Currently watching Michael Jackson's Speed Demon,
> ...


Great song


----------



## degrassi (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *degrassi wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It was raining so hard that you couldnt' see anything. The water was covering the lines in the road and you couldn't even see the curbs as the puddles were huge.
> ...


I dont' think my area(westmount) is prone to flooding. Atleast its never flooded before, even with that HUGE storm/flood a few years ago. 

Yeah thankfully we didn't get any hail. I had some friends camping up by Grande Cash and they got pelted by hail and practically blown away by the winds.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 21, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Brandy456: Get someone to look into that, that guy is a complete freak, Unless you have feelings for him, Witch I doubt, Or do you?


No, I don't. He's obsessed, it's really creepy. I've told my mom but, eh. She doesn't think as much of it because i've known him for soooooo long. But still, :twitch:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 21, 2009)

I think you better practice being a complete freak, Brandy. Gross him out really bad :biggrin2:

Maybe you should startcreeping him!LOL! Would serve him right... post his number on one of those dating sites. HA!


ETA: Nevermind me... I'm juvenile.

I got to wear hipwaders today, and wander aimlessly through the bush. Now covered in blackfly bites :rollseyes


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2009)

Not a bad day. Though had an intresting afternoon. Just amazed how stupid people can be.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 21, 2009)

Had an interesting day, myself...sitting around, woke up with a bladder infection, so I've been doing all sorts of social computer schtuff today.

Now waiting for my hubby to get home...he's late! He had a few things to do on the way home, but I'm distracted enough by my bladder infection, I can't remember what...lol!

You okay, Ali? You sound kinda not okay...


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Brandy456: Get someone to look into that, that guy is a complete freak, Unless you have feelings for him, Witch I doubt, Or do you?
> ...


I think you should like ask him out some were like really public and then get a drink really sticky and really colourful like a slushy and poor it all over him and start screaming infront of everyone "Stay away from me you perve". Then kick him where it hurts and leave. That is how I would handle this situation if I was you! Really I have seen this happen to alot of my friends told them to do this never had the problem with any guy *ever *again, Oh and yes all my friends are girls so don't feel like I tell guys to do this lol. Oh yes I just don't take this crap from dudes who can't accept that there not wanted, Just F-off. It is just disguising I have seen it so often and it disgusts me! Brandy show him who is boss K!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 21, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...



Loooool!!.

I'm actually laughing





- I'm going to hoook up my wii and do some boxing =)


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> You okay, Ali? You sound kinda not okay...


Ok just blah. I sooooooo need a party. :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 21, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...


Haha you have some crazy ideas :biggrin2:


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Brandy456 wrote: *
> ...


No deadly serious you need to get this freak off your case!
Thanks Grace!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 21, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...


Lool, but i'd rather not go out with him in the first place, lol. =)


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Brandy456 wrote: *
> ...


Why is he a complete odd-ball? I don't mean like for a few dates just go to the mall get into the centre and do the deed then leave him there! Or just call the police, Your mother doesn't seem to bothered.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 21, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You okay, Ali? You sound kinda not okay...
> ...


Ah, ok, gotcha. I know how that is...

*sends bunny party Ali's way*


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 21, 2009)

I just posted this in my blog...but I gotta post it here too...

Oh my....I just had the best time - I had to share it with y'all.

As many of you know - I bred lionhead rabbits...and I love them. One of the many breeders who helped me along the way is Gail Gibbons - the current COD holder for ARBA who is trying to get them through.

Gail is a WEALTH of information and she loves to talk lionheads....get her talking and you can listen for hours. She can go back and talk about the original lionheads here in the US....then who came from what...etc. etc. I mean - if there was ever an encyclopedia of knowledge about lionheads - Gail would be the one to write it. This lady is just awesome.

She's also so open to talking to others - educating them - and many times has GIVEN AWAY rabbits to new breeders who need help...I know she gave me Island's Cousteau for my herd and he was such a special guy.

Anyway - we talked for an hour and a half tonight - about lionheads - about breeders in general - about the hopeful future of lionheads.

When I hung up the phone after talking to her...I felt so good - I actually cried tears of joy. She always has a way of making people feel better...she's just that type of person....at least for me.

She even told me to call her again "if I needed a fix"...and I told her I'd probably do it.

Isn't it wonderful when you can talk to people like that?

I wasn't going to bother her - but today - I decided I needed to pick up the phone and talk to her...and I'm so glad now that I did...


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 21, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...



This quoting thing is starting to be really fun, :twitch:.

I have no clue, it's only with me he's like this. He tells me he loves me, and when I let him off easy he freaks out saying I don't care, then procedes to tell me that you need to love someone to care about them, which totally isn't true. Then when I state my opinion he says 'Well , whatever I never said you didn't care' when he clear as day said it before. 
And about my mom, she keeps telling me to tell him to leave me alone, which I do, alot. I told her again today and she's like ' well then tell him to leave you alone' -.-


----------



## Numbat (Jul 22, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> I think you should like ask him out some were like really public and then get a drink really sticky and really colourful like a slushy and poor it all over him and start screaming infront of everyone "Stay away from me you perve". Then kick him where it hurts and leave. That is how I would handle this situation if I was you! Really I have seen this happen to alot of my friends told them to do this never had the problem with any guy *ever *again, Oh and yes all my friends are girls so don't feel like I tell guys to do this lol. Oh yes I just don't take this crap from dudes who can't accept that there not wanted, Just F-off. It is just disguising I have seen it so often and it disgusts me! Brandy show him who is boss K!


LOL! I would be very careful doing that. He might turn against you and become violent later.

Today I went on this kind of city romp thing. We had to go around in groups to all these locations and take photos of different landmarks. It was a competition and we got points for photos and doing things like engaging with tourists and buskers. We had a time limit and in the last half hour we had to sprint to a few places and it started pouring on our way back. It was super fun though.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 22, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Isn't it wonderful when you can talk to people like that?


I love that, too...especially when they're fellow bunny lovers (and even more so for you, I'm sure, talking to a fellow Lionhead lover). Ours is truly a unique passion, and it's always so nice talking with people that share it. 

Danny knows how happy it makes me to just hang out with bunny people...and I've met so many here so far. I'm really happy how big a population of crazy bunny folks there are here!

I'm happy you had a nice chat with her...sounds like it was just what you needed!


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 22, 2009)

TinysMom: I'm glad someone could cheer you up!

Brandy456: Just slap him and tell him to bug off, And learn that obsessing over a girl isn't going to get them to like you.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmm , just woke up not long ago and am about to upload Babiii's pics


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 22, 2009)

[align=center]:happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit:

:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

I'm so so so so HAPPY right now

I will have to share later....
[/align]


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 22, 2009)

*looks around* What'd I miss?

You look so excited, PEG!!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 22, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> *looks around* What'd I miss?
> 
> You look so excited, PEG!!


Some information I think ALL breeders should know..


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 22, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *looks around* What'd I miss?
> ...


Read through the whole thing, Sorry to hear this TinysMom what a dreadful thing!


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well Today was good I think I finally mastered the use of my crutches I got into town got a hay rack for Sky and Sonic and picked out some books I want mam to pick up for me! So was a little more exciting then most other days since what happened to my foot!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm bored, and tired, oh the joys of packing.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> I'm bored, and tired, oh the joys of packing.


Yeah but you got a new house to look forward to!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah then i have to unpack, 
IT NEVER ENDSSS. lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 23, 2009)

never even knew this was here 

talked to my best friend and ive been depressed and missed him a lot since hes been in rehab. we talk everyday and then i couldnt anymore since he went in last week. it was hard. lifes depressing, but him saying he loved me before he got off made my day and i broke down crying, could barely say i love you too 



o brandy, when guys do that to me. i say slowly and simply...restraining order.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 23, 2009)

Paul- I do enjoy the wedding planning but it does get a bit stressful at times! I think once the final details are sorted, I'll feel a lot better about it all! 


I feel absolutely awful today  I must have walked about 5 miles round Cardiff yesterday with my mum, in about a million shops. My feet hurt so much I even aggravated a dodgy ankle that I sprained about 7 years ago! Been super dizzy today and really struggling to see straight- things keep wobbling in front of my eyes and I can hear wooshing sounds in my right ear :expressionless It took me most of the afternoon to do the Today thread, and there's loads of threads that I want to post in, but I just don't know if I have the energy to be on much longer. 

Even though I felt rubbish I felt bad not putting the bunnies out to play with it being such a nice day here today, so they went in the garden this afternoon. Dotty came and sat on the garden table with me, getting noserubs whilst I worked on the Today thread. I got a couple of really cute pictures 

Freezing cold now though, and I'm trying to decide if I feel well enough to cook dinner, and if so, what to cook.... :expressionless


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 23, 2009)

went with my friend and her 8mth old to their waterbabies class. amazing! pool full of little babies in swim nappies, totally water confident as they swam under water. i sat on the side and wilted in the heat

jen - hope you managed to come home with some shoes after all your troubleray:

mum choc lab is moulting so is roxy:vacuum:


----------



## Kel4mum (Jul 23, 2009)

Today was the first day of my kids summer holidays......and I can't wait till they go to bed!
Every console in the house must of been on, the TV constantly on, kids arguing, and I don't know how many times I've heard them say "I'm hungry" or "I'm bored".
And to top it off, it rained most of the day.

But I always say "Tomorrow is a new day" :happyrabbit:


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 23, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> o brandy, when guys do that to me. i say slowly and simply...restraining order.


I had a really good talk- er - argument with him yesterday, or was it monday .. anyways, he's seem to calmed down a bit.. but we'll see.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm low, anxious and stressed. Gah!


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 23, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Paul- I do enjoy the wedding planning but it does get a bit stressful at times! I think once the final details are sorted, I'll feel a lot better about it all!
> 
> 
> I feel absolutely awful today  I must have walked about 5 miles round Cardiff yesterday with my mum, in about a million shops. My feet hurt so much I even aggravated a dodgy ankle that I sprained about 7 years ago! Been super dizzy today and really struggling to see straight- things keep wobbling in front of my eyes and I can hear wooshing sounds in my right ear :expressionless It took me most of the afternoon to do the Today thread, and there's loads of threads that I want to post in, but I just don't know if I have the energy to be on much longer.
> ...


Mouse chalk: Or when you are happily married to Steve? Yes I also have an annoying foot at the moment witch is stopping me from doing anything! I would just get a take out if you have been feeling dizzy all day!

Kel4mom: Your post just really cracked me up I love when parents can't wait to see the back of there kids lol!

Brandy456: Please tell me you did the mall plan please! If so tell me someone caught it on camera! Least he has been taught a lesson hopefully he won't go stalk another poor girl.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 23, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> mum choc lab is moulting so is roxy:vacuum:


Donna, when I first read this sentence, I read it as your dog is moulting so you're getting Roxy to hoover! LOL! :blushan:

I did get some shoes, but not in Cardiff. I went to the shop with the expensive ones in, and they didn't have the exact style I wanted, but they did have similar ones. I tried one on, because they could have ordered the other pair in for me, but it didn't fit my foot at all. Way too small! So, last night, we ordered these online:

http://www.elegantsteps.co.uk/products/Touch-Ups-Abby-Wedding-Shoes.html


Nice, not to high heel, right shape and style that I was looking for! I'm quite excited for their arrival!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 23, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote*


> Mouse chalk: Or when you are happily married to Steve? Yes I also have an annoying foot at the moment witch is stopping me from doing anything! I would just get a take out if you have been feeling dizzy all day!


Yes, when I'm happily married! :biggrin2: I will (hopefully) look back on it all and wonder what the stress was about lol. 

I did get a take-out in the end- curry. Yuuuum! 

Sorry your ankle is laid-up, but I'm glad you got the hang of the crutches and can move around a bit more! I can't imagine how annoying being otherwise fit and healthy but not able to move would be...


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 23, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote*
> 
> 
> > Mouse chalk: Or when you are happily married to Steve? Yes I also have an annoying foot at the moment witch is stopping me from doing anything! I would just get a take out if you have been feeling dizzy all day!
> ...


Oh your shoes look stunning Mouse chalk! Most people do look back and think lol what was all that unneeded stress about. 

Yeah we got take out Chinese tonight!

Yeah gets fair annoying just sitting down most of the day! Really bugging me that I can't even care for my own pets.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 23, 2009)

I think I slept 14 hours today - after the stress of the animal control visits, etc - I was having a hard time sleeping...

Other than that - I'm feeling fine....and in a pretty good mood too!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 23, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Brandy456: Please tell me you did the mall plan please! If so tell me someone caught it on camera! Least he has been taught a lesson hopefully he won't go stalk another poor girl.



Lol! Noo, but he wants to go ice skating ..h34r2


----------



## BethM (Jul 24, 2009)

It is way past my bedtime, and I've got a long day tomorrow. But I can't sleep. I just got home from seeing Tori Amos in concert, and I'm too happy to sleep!

I've seen her about 10 times, and tonight was maybe one of the best shows of all. She had so much energy, and was just fabulous. I was about halfway back in the amphitheatre, but there was no one in the seat in front of me, so my view was perfect. After it was over, I realized I hadn't looked away from the stage for the entire time, and I was so excited I'd been shaking, ever so slightly. 

I just love her.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Brandy456: Please tell me you did the mall plan please! If so tell me someone caught it on camera! Least he has been taught a lesson hopefully he won't go stalk another poor girl.
> ...


 Maybe "Antecedently" fall and go ramming into his legs he might just then get the massage when his legs are all cut up! Really gotta get rid of him!

BethM: Did Jason go with you?


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm cold. Why is England cold? Also I'm embarrased that I fell asleep in the sun on holiday, and burnt part of my thighs, which have now fully darkened to a really really dark tan, which compared to the rest of my legs, means I have two triangles of what looks like dirt over my legs


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 24, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...


Haha, i'm not going.. :twitch:

But trust me, I wouldn't need to 'accidentally' fall...


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 24, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I'm cold. Why is England cold? Also I'm embarrased that I fell asleep in the sun on holiday, and burnt part of my thighs, which have now fully darkened to a really really dark tan, which compared to the rest of my legs, means I have two triangles of what looks like dirt over my legs


Maybe some self tanner to even it out some ? =)


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 24, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I'm cold. Why is England cold?


for the past 2 hours the sun has been shining and it has stopped raining:bunnydance: still windy tho, and it's been quite mild - enough for a tee shirt even the bunnies are enjoying the garden after this mornings' foray was spoilt by torrential rain.


----------



## BethM (Jul 24, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> BethM: Did Jason go with you?



Yeah, he went with me. I felt kinda bad, because he doesn't much care for Tori Amos; he's more in to Scandanavian death metal. I was going to go by myself, but he said he didn't want me in that neighborhood by myself after dark. 

LOL! The side of the highway that the amphitheater is on is quite nice, besides the fact that it was full of Tori Amos fans, and security staff and whatnot. Last summer we went to a concert (Feist) there, though, and forgot to take cash to pay for parking. We drove across the highway, about a block, and the areas there are really bad. We couldn't find a grocery store, and had to get cash from an atm at a liquor store. The store was one where all the alcohol was behind the counter, and there was bulletproof glass across the counter with just a little pass-through for money. All the houses there have bars on the windows. 

Jason went with me to see Chris Isaak last week, too. He's more into the band-in-a-bar thing than he is into Tori Amos music, though, so I feel less bad about that. I refuse to go see bands with him, but he's got friends who are into that music, so he can go with them. He does appreciate good musicians who put on a nice show, so it's not like he complained the whole time.

We made sure to take cash for parking this year!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Paul!  I only hope they fit when they arrive...

Today I also ordered purple tealights for the reception! WOOOOO! 

Felt rubbish again today so I haven't been doing much. Watched a lot of The Hills this evening- I know it's trashy but I love it so much!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 24, 2009)

Brandy456 wrote:


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm cold. Why is England cold? Also I'm embarrased that I fell asleep in the sun on holiday, and burnt part of my thighs, which have now fully darkened to a really really dark tan, which compared to the rest of my legs, means I have two triangles of what looks like dirt over my legs
> ...



I thought about that but last time I fake tanned I swore never again because it went so horribly wrong!


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 24, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > BethM: Did Jason go with you?
> ...


Never even new there was sub groups of metal lol! God well we have loads of off licenses like that in My area! 

Mouse chalk: Stop worrying things will work out perfectly! Cool tealights!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm calmer now! No more Bridezilla, I promise! 









Today I'm sat in Steve's office. We've been here since 8am- BT are coming out to try and fix his business broadband that hasn't worked properly since it was installed. I'm currently tethering on my phone for internet, which you're not supposed to do with O2 unless you pay a fee h34r2 

I built him an Ikea cupboard with slidy doors to put his stuff in, which took FOREVER. Then I put together some red plastic boxes that slide in to his bookcase, which wasn't as easy as it sounds. He's trying to clear up about 10 miles of cable that the previous occupants had. His office is about 12ft by 24 ft and they had a highly expensive advanced internal phone system suitable for a large hotel :? Random! 

Still, he has a kettle and fridge etc here now so I can have a cup of tea :biggrin2:


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 25, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I'm calmer now! No more Bridezilla, I promise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that bridezilla photo is so funny, Steve's business must be doing very well for him to have his own office? Will you end up getting charged for the using the internet on your phone?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 25, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Lol that bridezilla photo is so funny, Steve's business must be doing very well for him to have his own office? Will you end up getting charged for the using the internet on your phone?


I get unlimited internet usage as part of my iPhone package so no, I shouldn't get charged- but the network do say that in order to use your phone as a modem to use the internet, you should pay an additional monthly fee for it. I think that kinda stinks.... Also not sure if they can detect that I'm 'tethering' and charge me extra for it... h34r2

Steve's business is doing really well *knocks on wood* he's been super busy all year, which is sometimes a bad thing lol- works lots of evenings and weekends! He's sharing the office with a colleague though so it's not too expensive. It's really nice, just a big room with a little kitchen and toilet block attached too, and benches outside in a courtyard.

BT didn't turn up at all. We got up at 7am on a Saturday and came down here at 8am and sat here all day for nothing!!!! :grumpy:ssd::grumpy:ssd::grumpy:ssd:


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 25, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Lol that bridezilla photo is so funny, Steve's business must be doing very well for him to have his own office? Will you end up getting charged for the using the internet on your phone?
> ...


Cool is that the one were the iPhone is really cheap to buy but you are on bill pay? I think they will notice what company doesn't take these things into account for an extra bit of pocket change.

Well the internet is always going to be around and people are always going to want new websites for new businesses so he should stay busy.

If they were there and you were late or didn't show up there would be a big fuss but because they didn't show up it won't matter.


----------



## Becca (Jul 25, 2009)

i love talking to older people. they understand me.
i feel people my age dont understand me. not many people do. i dont think like people my age. i cant explain it but i just dont. i..i dont know. a lot of people on here say thats wha they like about animals they always understand but i need to talk to people i need to speak. i . hmm this probly doesnt make sense. i dnt know. err


----------



## Becca (Jul 25, 2009)

ok sorry that didnt make any sense at all did it.

i just had a good conversation with this man. opened my eyes. i hate teenagers lol. i realised it on my own he didnt influence me. i was just talking to him - ranting really. i was saying how people judge me and stuff and ignore me cuz they think im wierd and not pretty and he was just.. oh nevermind. im not making sense again.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> ok sorry that didnt make any sense at all did it.
> 
> i just had a good conversation with this man. opened my eyes. i hate teenagers lol. i realised it on my own he didnt influence me. i was just talking to him - ranting really. i was saying how people judge me and stuff and ignore me cuz they think im wierd and not pretty and he was just.. oh nevermind. im not making sense again.


Explain?


----------



## Becca (Jul 25, 2009)

i dont know how


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 25, 2009)

Who is the guy?


----------



## Becca (Jul 25, 2009)

A guy from my drama group


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2009)

I've had a GREAT day....I got to see two continental giants.....woo hoo!


----------



## ChandieLee (Jul 26, 2009)

Glad you had a great day! :biggrin2

Since I can't sleep, I thought I'd give venting a try.

I've been in alot of pain lately; it's been raining so much here and the rain always affects my fibromyalgia negatively.
And I've been so stressed out about getting myself back to college, but I really shouldn't complain because I've actually decided to go back after four years. 
I was supposed to be working on my "one woman show" during my month off from singing classes. I go back to singing in less than two weeks and I barely have anything done. I'm prone to procrastination. I'll get alot done the day before I go back; I work better under pressure. 
Lastly, I'm worried about my mom. She's been sick and very depressed lately and she seems to be refusing treatment. 

Hope to be able to sleep now. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hoping that I can sell them baby hamsters on as they are getting really old.


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 26, 2009)

wondering why we havent had the torrential rain that the weather forecast has been banging on about all yesterday. arrrgh! whats happening to me - moan if it rains, moan if it doesnt

dont want a baby hamster tho' - have been there and done that and am finally selling the rotastak. probably going to do the same with the rat cage - hubby very anti-rat - he even brought me a microwave oven which had to sit where the cage did in the kitchen corner. he does like the bunnies tho':biggrin2:


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 26, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> wondering why we havent had the torrential rain that the weather forecast has been banging on about all yesterday. arrrgh! whats happening to me - moan if it rains, moan if it doesnt
> 
> dont want a baby hamster tho' - have been there and done that and am finally selling the rotastak. probably going to do the same with the rat cage - hubby very anti-rat - he even brought me a microwave oven which had to sit where the cage did in the kitchen corner. he does like the bunnies tho':biggrin2:


Lol, 

Mam really is annoying me today grr her not taking care of buns properly while I'm out of action.


----------



## anneq (Jul 26, 2009)

Well my day was going along fine was talking to my oldest daughter on IM (she lives in MA) - she says,'I'll brb really quick'....after 20mins. I'm thinking, 'ok, she probably got tied up doing breakfast/dishes with her fiance.
After 30mins. I give her place a call - no answer. Now I start to worry. My first thought is she might have choked on something (she has a problem with that due to her uvula being a bit larger than normal)..now, I didn't know if her fiance was there with her or if she was alone, so I start to really worry. The fiance's mom lives a block down from them, and I call her. She goes up and checks on their apt. and doesn't find anyone there, however she says she knows Steve has to do some errands and maybe they went out for a bit....
that would make sense, except I know my daughter well enough to know she would let me know before she just hopped off IM - it's SO unlike her to not say good-bye.
At this point I'm thinking I'll give it some more time (I know my daughter would have presence of mind to call 911 or go to a neighbor if she was having trouble breathing)...I'm even looking up the local police dept. phone number when I get a call from Steve's mom that my daughter was taken to the hospital because she was choking. Of course I'm relieved, and then I get upset at the fiance for not calling me earlier and letting me know, but yeah, he more than likely had his hands full. I swear I truly HATE it that she lives about 15hrs.away (oh and in the meantime I'm calling my husband at work telling him what's going on - of course he's a lot calmer than I am, thank God, lol).
So that was my day - and that's about all the excitement I want for the next 5 years, even though I know that's not going to happen, haha. 

Btw, it was 2 small Advil tablets that were the culprit.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

That is nerve wrecking. A mom knows her kids.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 26, 2009)

God your like super mom knowing something was wrong with your daughter lol.


----------



## anneq (Jul 26, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> God your like super mom knowing something was wrong with your daughter lol.


Haha, Paul

No, it's always been that way between me and my kids (and my twin sis).
Guess it's just that 'sixth sense' people talk about.
I've been know to be wrong sometimes, but 9 times out of 10 I ain't, hehe.

Anyhow, now I at least have her landlords phone number and the police's phone number - but it still bothers me that she lives so far from us.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 26, 2009)

I have an achey leg and arm! Too much lazing about on holiday has reduced my stamina to be on my feet all day at work! But having a haircut tomorrow so have something to look forward to.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2009)

That's horrible about your daughter. I'm assuming she's home now.

My day has been good / tiring.

Art powerwashed and buffed the rabbitry floor. Robin powerwashed some of the cages. I made a bunch of trips moving the girls to the office and the boys to the hallway. Now I'm finishing setting them up. Then - I get to make all those trips back to put everyone in their cages.

My poor legs...

Still yet...the rabbitry rocks....and its only half clean - the other half of the cages get cleaned tomorrow...


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 26, 2009)

Really boring day!


----------



## anneq (Jul 26, 2009)

I know what you mean about poor legs - I do remember when I could do a full days work running around, moving stuff, running after the little ones, and my legs didn't give me any problems.....now, tis a different story, sigh. Still the sense of accomplishment is wonderful!
and yes, my daughter is fine (after her dad explained to her why her mom was rather freaked-out over the whole episode.


Oh, and joy of joys...our A/C decided to stop working last night and we'll be without it till tommorow. It's averaging 90's.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 26, 2009)

Right now I am sitting in bed on this and watching Shane Dawson videos on youtube, I have just eaten three packets of Reese's pieces, I think they are American and I can hardly ever find them here but they are lovely, good thing I have a fast metabolism!


----------



## anneq (Jul 26, 2009)

"good thing I have a fast metabolism!"....ahhh, to be young and slim again, lol.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

Watching Dr. Who Planet of the Dead


----------



## degrassi (Jul 26, 2009)

I've had a busy day of cooking. My mom and I made 6 casseroles of beet leaf cabbage rolls and I made some rhubarb apple crisp for dessert. Now i'm getting ready to make a bunch of meatballs to put in the freezer. 

I'm super tired as I only got 4 hours of sleep last night. We went to the casino for my friend's Bday and I was driving so I had to stay until the end. We didn't get home until 3:30 in the morning! Ugh, so sleepy but atleast I won 140$! Woot Woot!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

My stomach has been on the fritz for days, lets just say the bathroom and I have seen a lot of each other.


----------



## myLoki (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm bummed the US lost to Mexico.  

t.

edited to add: in soccer. hehe.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 26, 2009)

I hate that being home in the summer makes me a target for people wanting to drop their children off with me for free childcare...low paying childcare...or really any childcare at all.


----------



## BethM (Jul 26, 2009)

I have to work overtime (10-hr days) for the next two weeks, so I spent the day catching up ahead of time. Made chicken salad for sandwiches, got some soup ready, made yogurt, carrots with dip, dishes of blueberries. Made some cheesy eggs for breakfasts. (I usually just have yogurt and a banana, but for long overtime days, I like to have an egg at breakfast and a lighter dinner.

Also went to the garden center, got a big pot for my mint plant.

And I dyed my hair red today. Right now it's sort of cherry red, but it should tone down to rich auburn in a day or two. If not, that's ok. It's been a long time since I last dyed my hair, and it didn't turn out completely even. But that's ok, too. LOL.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 27, 2009)

I is sunburned in a place no one wants to be sunburned and don't ask me how I did it.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 27, 2009)

Feelin' blue. My favorite uncle has throat cancer. He hasn't eaten or drank for 3 days, so we think he's just given up. It just makes me so sad. My parents are so close to my aunt and uncle and it's very hard on them too.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 27, 2009)

I am NOT a happy camper today. First, 4:30 am I woke up, some MASSIVE thunder, and for some reason I was all soaking wet... well of course I had to leave my window open the night before and my bed is right under the window... -.-

Next, 5... still thundering and raining, woke up again. This time actually closed my window. 

Then.. 9:30.. Wake up to mom screaming 'LETS GO, GET THE BUNNY' and i'm thinking 'oh for Gods sake you were never this entusiastic about her before' then I heard the buzzing. Someone (who i'm really going to give it one if I ever find out who) pulled the fire alarm handle in my appartment complex. Great.:grumpy:. 

I sprang out of bed, got Babii's carrier off the top shelf of my closet, knocking everything in its path down too. I opend baby's cage feircly and threw her in (not litterally) 

So wearing only a tank top and cotton shorts, and hair that looks like I could nest something. I threw on jean shorts, all the while forgetting I had shorts under thus giving me 2 shorts i'm wearing. Then I threw on a shirt ontop of my tank top, which reads 'high maitnence' HA, like heck at this point. 

Then I manage to help my mom grab sparky with oven mitts because of his temper with loud noises.. not only am I 'high maitnence' but i'm a baker too! -.-

So I had Sparkys leash in one hand, Babiis cage in the other, and my fathers urn in and my cell phone.. uhm, in my pocket ? (actually, I had shoved them in my shirt because the tank top had a built in bra thing) 

I was just getting out the door when the alarm went off. FOR FUDGE SAKE.

So I put Babiis cage on the ground, I got up to actually analize myself in a mirrior.. danm I looked bad. Remind me to take off mascara before bed. =|

When I got back, Mr.Sparky was humping Babii's cage... my only thought was 'shes going to bite it...' She didn't, then Sparky notice she wasnt 'in the mood' and attacked her cage while she layed down and watched this 9 pound dog jump histerically at her cage... 

Anyways, i'm going to siriously do damage to whoever pulled the alarm. :twitch:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 27, 2009)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Feelin' blue. My favorite uncle has throat cancer. He hasn't eaten or drank for 3 days, so we think he's just given up. It just makes me so sad. My parents are so close to my aunt and uncle and it's very hard on them too.


I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle, Karen- I'll be thinking of you and your family :hug:




I still feel rough today. Not like, terrible, dying rough, just rough. Not right. I feel all achey and cold, but not so long ago was boiling hot. I still have a headache and feel sick. And I have a strange craving for corn on the cob, lol! :expressionless

I wish the bunnies hadn't chewed and peed on my Ikea bedspread, because I could do with curling up under it right now


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 27, 2009)

need to rant. dont wanna start drama so ill do it here. 
my staph infections are driving me nuts. three months and still getting no better, just the infection goes deeper and gets worse.
ive had a headache since thursday night when i hit my head and i have a black eye. 
worked 56 hours last week for overtime so got little time to rest and didnt see my daughter from thursday night till just last night. i missed her. 
im really broke, i have 400$ to pay 800$ rent, plus a utility bill my ex-roomie decided it would be a bitch move to not pay just to make my life miserable. have to pay utilities for this month still. need to get my boys fixed and have no money. my dog is driving me nuts-with animal control being called its been even more upsetting.
my two roomies who live with me, neither have jobs. sit at home all day and sleep or eat MY food i buy. they dont even have money for rent so im stressed about getting kicked out with no where to go
my best friend is in rehab and i havnt had time to call or write him and i miss him so much. 
i started adhd meds to help with work and got badly addicted so had to stop and detox from them still having to work, which led to me passing out and my head meeting the floor. 
my daughter needs allergy meds and i cant even afford them. i need more anti-biotics and i cant afford them.
where sara bit me it got infected with staph and its super painful right on my ankle bone and ill have to cut it open and get the infection out. 

i need a beer.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 27, 2009)

I say kick them out, they must have family ? or friends ?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 27, 2009)

problem is is that the girl i have been friends with since 8th grade, her mom kicked her out cause she was prego and then she got an abortion. the guy, her now bf, living with me has chrones disease and its hitting him hard right now so he cant hardly get up and around anymore..and ive known him for two.

and its a two bedroom apartment and i have no one else i would want to live with and when they have money they help and i just cant afford to possibly loose the chance to get at least 100-200 a month. it sounds stupid i know and i told them if they dont have jobs by the end of next month they are gone.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 27, 2009)

Today is a bad, bad, bad day. I don't want to go into details, but because of some irresponsible actions I have lost a great deal of respect from members on my rat forum. Luckily I was smart enough to post in the mods section and not on the general section. To cut it short, I had a HUGE blowout with a fellow mod I considered a good friend because of her opinions on the matter. I know I did wrong, but there is nothing I can do to fix it, I can't apologize for stupidity, and I know that. I didn't need to hear it in such a mean hurtful way when I was already upset and ashamed. So I may not be returning to a forum where I've felt like family for 2 years now, and that hurts. I've been crying all day, off and on. It's just not good. 

And today was supposed to be a good day, we're going to go see Katherine Heigl's new movie finally. Now I'm not even in the mood.


----------



## jewelwillow (Jul 27, 2009)

Today is a bad, bad, bad day indeed!!!!!!!! Just had world war 3, round 3 with my husband last night. I'm happily going along in my life, having finally sorted out all the business dramas that have been going on for the past 3 months, thinking, at least my personal life is good, then all these issues come out of the blue that I didn't even know we were having. Then, thinking we sorted them out in the first 2 conversations, It's all been dredged up again last night and we're back to square 1. Apparently he doesn't like aspects of my personality, even though I've been exactly the same for the past 11 years that he's known me now he has issues with it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 27, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Pet_Bunny:Cool so what type of photography you into? Will you be attending the indy car racing?


I take pictures of everything and anything. Most of thepicture are for myself but some of my pictures show up in the papers. 

I didn't go to the Indy Car races. It wasless than10 blocks from where I work, and the engine noises was so loud. 








Here is a view of the back part of the standsfrom the street. The race track is on the city airport runway.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Pet_Bunny:Cool so what type of photography you into? Will you be attending the indy car racing?
> ...


Cool I would love to get into photography, That looks really cool the area looks really nice.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 27, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Cool I would love to get into photography, That looks really cool the area looks really nice.



I'm just an average photographer, some of the pictures that other photographers take are amazing. But I like to take pictures.






These pictures were taken out of my car window. That tall tower is a platform for a TV camera.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 27, 2009)

I've got to go to Homebase tomorrow for more stuff for decorating the dining room. I've got to get:

Varnish for the skirting boards
Some more edging for the doors (he ran out)
Paint for the walls (two different colours)
Some new brushes and stuff
Lots of sandpaper for sanding down the doors and woodwork (urgh)
Some satin wood paint (urgh)
Also need to check out their curtain poles but I think we may just keep the one we have. I've got to work out the measurements for the new curtains so I know how much fabric to order! Groan!


----------



## anneq (Jul 27, 2009)

*jewelwillow wrote: *


> Today is a bad, bad, bad day indeed!!!!!!!! Just had world war 3, round 3 with my husband last night. I'm happily going along in my life, having finally sorted out all the business dramas that have been going on for the past 3 months, thinking, at least my personal life is good, then all these issues come out of the blue that I didn't even know we were having. Then, thinking we sorted them out in the first 2 conversations, It's all been dredged up again last night and we're back to square 1. Apparently he doesn't like aspects of my personality, even though I've been exactly the same for the past 11 years that he's known me now he has issues with it.


Sounds like something is going on with him...is he having difficulties at work, or with his health at all? Thing is, I think, for men at least, it's more difficult to come to terms with lessening of physical fitness (this has been the case with my husband...took awhile for him to come to grips with it, but hell, I swear he's made a pact with the devil 'cause he NEVER looks olders, lol). It could possibly be something about himself that he's struggling with - people tend to find fault with others when they're less than pleased with themselves...anyhow, just some food for thought.
Sorry to hear this is coming up, but it might present an opportunity for you both to become closer.


----------



## anneq (Jul 27, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> need to rant. dont wanna start drama so ill do it here.
> my staph infections are driving me nuts. three months and still getting no better, just the infection goes deeper and gets worse.
> ive had a headache since thursday night when i hit my head and i have a black eye.
> worked 56 hours last week for overtime so got little time to rest and didnt see my daughter from thursday night till just last night. i missed her.
> ...


Brenda, is there any way you can receive state aid for your rent & medications?
I know you've probably looked into this, but had to ask.
There are usually some organizations also (usually church based) than can help out with a food pantry, clothes, etc. It's very sad you have to spend so much time away from your daughter just to make ends meet.


----------



## anneq (Jul 27, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Today is a bad, bad, bad day. I don't want to go into details, but because of some irresponsible actions I have lost a great deal of respect from members on my rat forum. Luckily I was smart enough to post in the mods section and not on the general section. To cut it short, I had a HUGE blowout with a fellow mod I considered a good friend because of her opinions on the matter. I know I did wrong, but there is nothing I can do to fix it, I can't apologize for stupidity, and I know that. I didn't need to hear it in such a mean hurtful way when I was already upset and ashamed. So I may not be returning to a forum where I've felt like family for 2 years now, and that hurts. I've been crying all day, off and on. It's just not good.
> 
> And today was supposed to be a good day, we're going to go see Katherine Heigl's new movie finally. Now I'm not even in the mood.


/hugs
Cait - Im sorry to hear that - losing friends has GOT to be one of the hardest things to experience.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm sorry about your rat forum problems, Cait. 

My day was going pretty good, until I found out I was able to get squeezed in at my dentist today for a tooth filling. The cavity was small and just starting out, but for some reason it took quite a long time. First we had to wait for the numbing stuff to kick in, then they started to work on the tooth but it was very sensitive so they gave me more. 

Now the right side of my tongue and mouth are all tingly in a very annoying way. It's starting to ware off and now I can feel how sore my mouth is. Fun! Not to mention It's 5:00 PM, I haven't had lunch yet so I'm very hungry but I cant eat until I get more feeling back in my mouth. :grumpy:


----------



## BSAR (Jul 27, 2009)

Its waaaay to hot here, 98 and gonna be near that all week. Fair haul in is tomorrow and were not ready yet! The bunnies aren't liking the heat bun they are surviving it. I wish it wasn't sooo hot!!!


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 28, 2009)

Did an all nighter talking to Gracie on MSN very juicy conversation flowing lol! Then went and watched kung fu panda!


----------



## Saudade (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm tired...

and spring sucks...

that is all...

p.s. you're still cool spring... not...

p.p.s i lied you're cool, just ask all your friends...

p.p.p.s oh wait you do have friends that joke doesn't work.

p.p.p.p.s i give up, i admit you're cool.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> I'm tired...
> 
> and spring sucks...
> 
> ...


Lol whut?


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 28, 2009)

Haha I think me and Paul stayed up from like 12 till 5 doing a voice call, it's like a free phone call, gossiping like two oulds ones haha!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 28, 2009)

Steve's just called me from his office to tell me that his mum's in hospital with a deep vein thrombosis :expressionless 

He didn't know much more at that point, so I'm waiting for him to find out more details. Apparently it's not critical, but he's still worried.

Not sure yet either if him, or both of us will end up going up there...:?


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 28, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Feelin' blue. My favorite uncle has throat cancer. He hasn't eaten or drank for 3 days, so we think he's just given up. It just makes me so sad. My parents are so close to my aunt and uncle and it's very hard on them too.
> ...


Thanks for the support,Jen. My grandma died not even 2 months ago, so I'm still feeling kind of boo-hoo over that...I think it's kind of rebounding on me now that we're so concerned about Uncle.:tears2:

Maybe corn on the cob has some *magic healing powers* that we don't know about yet, lol. :biggrin2:

I just read your post about Steve's mom. DVT can be kinda scary, but she's in the right place to get it taken care of. I know I am probably younger than your future MIL, but I have been struggling with phlebitis...which can lead to DVT. 

We're trying to take a plane flight to Southern Texas ina month and I'm a little worried about it...flyingcan be a no-no if you have DVT. So I'm trying really hard to keep the phlebitis under control!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 28, 2009)

I just spoke to Steve and his mum has been allowed to go home already- she didn't want to stay in. Apparently her leg had swelled up this morning to over 8inches bigger than the other leg. They are doing an ultrasound tomorrow but have given her the correct drugs (anti-coagulants?) in the meantime. Steve's brother is up there and lives nearby, and he says that she seems fine, so no need to go up there yet. He may or may not end up going up there, but for now she seems ok at least. Her dog's had to go to the kennels for a short holiday while she recovers though so she's not happy about that.

She flew to Australia back in April/May for a 4 week holiday which seems like the most likely cause, but that sounds like a long time for a DVT to develop!

Karen, I hope you manage to make your flight! Do you have flight socks? Walking around on the flight as well as sort of 'tapping' your feet up and down is supposed to help a lot- but walking about on a plane is easier said than done most of the time!



Also today, I finally got the appointment for the CT scan I've been waiting for since May- for this Thursday evening! Bit short notice but I'm just glad to finally have an appointment to get it out of the way...


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 28, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I just spoke to Steve and his mum has been allowed to go home already- she didn't want to stay in. Apparently her leg had swelled up this morning to over 8inches bigger than the other leg. They are doing an ultrasound tomorrow but have given her the correct drugs (anti-coagulants?) in the meantime. Steve's brother is up there and lives nearby, and he says that she seems fine, so no need to go up there yet. He may or may not end up going up there, but for now she seems ok at least. Her dog's had to go to the kennels for a short holiday while she recovers though so she's not happy about that.
> 
> She flew to Australia back in April/May for a 4 week holiday which seems like the most likely cause, but that sounds like a long time for a DVT to develop!
> 
> ...


:shock: Eight inches? ouch!!

No flight socks yet. We are flying into the 98 degree heat of Texas, so I dread asking the doctor about it. I'd rather wear my sandals and shorts. I'm hoping he will say that some really good support pantyhose will do the trick (although I will still feel like a grandmother if I have to wear them. I never knew I was so VAIN!)

Good news about the CT, hopefully it will be conclusive. I'll pray the technician does an excellent job doing the scan, and the doctor does an excellent job reading it. Hopefully it will lead to some effective treatment for yourphysical problems. I'd so love to know that you are feeling GREAT by the time your wedding rolls around!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 28, 2009)

The heat is too much!! I wish it wasn't so hot! Gahh. We are more ready for fair I just hope the bunnies will be okay. I really don't want to go to fair in this horrible heat! Dumb global warming!

I finally get my keyboard (small portable piano) today! I have been waiting for so long! I can' wait to learn to play some songs!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 29, 2009)

I know, eight inches is a LOT! She's got some back problems so is already on painkillers for those, quite strong ones, so they masked the pain of her leg somewhat until it got really bad and she went to the doctors. She's having an ultrasound today so hopefully it will be good news.

I've come to the realisation that I probably have yet another sinus infection. The front of my face feels like it's trying to break away from the rest of my face in some big angry kicking and screaming match. My ears feel like they might be about to explode and every so often all my hearing in my right ear switches off and all I can hear is a ringing noise.... :?

My face hurts all down each side, from my temples to my jaw, and no amount of painkillers are helping! 


And I love my mum to bits, I really do and she does so much for me, but she turned up this afternoon out of the blue and insisted on cleaning my kitchen, living room and doing some washing. It was all based around the fact she knows I'm sick and didn't want me to have to do it, which was really nice, but the whole noise, fuss and everything just felt so overwhelming!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 29, 2009)

:hug1 Oh Jen, I understand how you feel! I've had 2 sinus surgeriesbecause of chronic sinusitis. There's just no othermiseryquite like what you're going through. I used to tellDave thatthe top ofmy head, or at least my face, was going to blow right off!I hope you can get some rest, relief, and come back on top of this. ((more hugs))


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 29, 2009)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> :hug1 Oh Jen, I understand how you feel! I've had 2 sinus surgeriesbecause of chronic sinusitis. There's just no othermiseryquite like what you're going through. I used to tellDave thatthe top ofmy head, or at least my face, was going to blow right off!I hope you can get some rest, relief, and come back on top of this. ((more hugs))


Thank you! Yuck, I can't imagine sinus surgery- just the thought of someone going in there (wherever, however) makes me shudder! I still feel freaked out about Dotty's claw up my nose the other day lol!

I just really don't want to have to go back to the doctors for MORE antibiotics. It will be the.... 6th time this year, if you include the 3 rounds for my teeth, which just really can't be good in the long run...

It feels like there are tiny little people in my head having a giant party, all wearing stilletto heels! :twitch:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 29, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Thank you! Yuck, I can't imagine sinus surgery- just the thought of someone going in there (wherever, however) makes me shudder! I still feel freaked out about Dotty's claw up my nose the other day lol!


 I noticed the dr. didn't tell me exactly HOW he was going to surgerize my nose and sinuses...he probably figured I'd run out the door screaming! The first surgery was the hardest, as I had a deviated septum, so they had to basically take my nose "off", break the bone, and reset it. OUCH!!! I looked like Karl Malden for 3 days. The second one was easier, but still took a bit of recovery.

Defo not fun, but well worth it in the long run. I hardly have sinus infections anymore, maybe once a year when a catch a cold. So I guess, even KNOWING now about how it would be, I would still do it.


----------



## Becca (Jul 29, 2009)

i have a sore throat


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 29, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> It feels like there are tiny little people in my head having a giant party, all wearing stilletto heels! :twitch:


ALL RIGHT PEOPLE!! THE PARTY IS OVER! GO HOME NOW....QUIETLY.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 29, 2009)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It feels like there are tiny little people in my head having a giant party, all wearing stilletto heels! :twitch:
> ...


:roflmao:


Aaaah, that made me chuckle! Thank you! 


The tiny people aren't listening though lol. I think I may have to call the police AKA co-codamol to break up the party!


----------



## BethM (Jul 29, 2009)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thank you! Yuck, I can't imagine sinus surgery- just the thought of someone going in there (wherever, however) makes me shudder! I still feel freaked out about Dotty's claw up my nose the other day lol!
> ...



I've also had two surgeries for chronic sinusitis. Both times, I had polyps in all of my sinus cavities, so nothing could ever drain properly. The first surgery, I also had my deviated septum corrected, and was the most difficult. (For mine, though, the septum was just cut at a couple places, bent into the correct spot, and stitched.)

I made my doctor tell me all the details, though! I'm the kinda person who wants to know exactly what is going on. 

Like WabbitMom, I hardly ever have sinus infections now, maybe once or twice a year when my allergies are especially bad. Jen, I know the saline rinse sort of freaks you out, but it helps a bunch. I canclear upan infection with a few days of saline rinses when I first notice it.


----------



## Spring (Jul 30, 2009)

I feel like death . Checked online, and it's 26C at 12:45AM.. when I am comfortable in maybe 15-20C, really not good.. I cannot sleep in the heat because my mind just whines about how warm it is, so then I can't fall asleep until like 4! I am so impatient and grumpy in the heat too, not good for anyone!

Ate way too much food with friends and this heat is killing me, so I feel like curling up in a snow bank in Antarctica and waiting until fall comes!


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 30, 2009)

Mam might be getting me a new 2 story rabbit hutch and a standard rex or a pair, Oh and getting Sappire spayed in the next few weeks!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 30, 2009)

I just got my enrolment info pack for uni, and my entry project. I have to make a model of a bird that somehow represents who I am........


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 30, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> ...


They do, really scare me! I'd like to help alleviate my symptoms, but I'm not sure if I could put water up my nose on purpose.... How do you do them? Maybe I'll think about it!

Steve called the doctors this morning for me because I hardly slept last night for the pain, even with co-codamol. My doctor called and diagnosed a sinus infection over the phone, so now I have doxycycline to take! 

Steve went and picked it up for me, and I took it just now, so I sure hope it starts helping soon. I have my CT scan this evening and I just know the whirry-noise of the scanner is going to make me super dizzy and make the pain worse! When I had my MRI scan I had to ask the nurses if the bed moved at all (it didn't) because everything kept revolving really fast side-to-side :shock:

Oh gosh I'm such a moaner! Listen to me!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 30, 2009)

Aww Spring, I feel ya!! There were a few days we were literally dying. My dad said "Oh we don't need the AC, there's a breeze!" it was already 90F at 10 am. We should have known.  Then it just got hotter and eventually we we all were stripped down to our skivvies just sitting LMAO.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 30, 2009)

The doxycycline made me throw up violently for ages, and I've felt super-nauseous all afternoon. I went for my CT scan this evening, which was over in about 5-10 minutes, but it wasn't pleasant. There's a part of the scanner that has clear plastic/glass, and the scanner-thingy whirrs round insite it at top speed, and I was right underneath, so I had to stare at it the whole time, and it made everything spin violently when I came out 

Also, this afternoon, I wanted to go and lie down, but I got waylaid by yet another sick bumblebee, and a homing pigeon landing in my living room! Had to feed them and water them both and try to nurse them both back to health! More in a seperate thread!


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

i am confused, lonely & upset 




:thumbup :twitch:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> i am confused, lonely & upset
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up, Becca?


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> i am confused, lonely & upset
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explain Becca?


----------



## BethM (Jul 30, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> They do, really scare me! I'd like to help alleviate my symptoms, but I'm not sure if I could put water up my nose on purpose.... How do you do them? Maybe I'll think about it!


I use this.

The packet is salt and maybe some bicarbonate of soda to make it more gentle, and it's pre-measured. I just empty one packet into the bottle, and fill with lukewarm water. (My water is good, so I just use tap.) I tilt my head sideways over the bathroom sink. Put the top of the bottle to the nostril that is up, and gently squeeze. The water runs through and out the other nostril. (I also tip my face forward a bit, so the water won't go down the back of my throat.) 

The instructions are to use half the bottle on each side, but I sometimes use a whole bottle on each side. The water flow helps to wash out irritants, like pollen and dust, and also infection if it's present. The salt helps to dry out the membranes just a bit. It doesn't make you dry like in cold dry winter air, but it just reduces swelling. 

The first couple of times I did it, it was uncomfortable, and I was really tense. After a bit, though, I was able to relax and it doesn't bother me any more. I now feel much better after doing the rinse, if I've been having problems.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 31, 2009)

im anoyed, confused messed up, and feeling in an arty mood so i might do some art

*snaps becca*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Becca! What's up sweety? We are all here. Elena same for you ok?


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

i don't know really. i haven't been the same since 'you know what happened' everyone keeps going we want the old becca back and i'm like. what if this is me now? they don't understand. I haven't spoken to any of my real life friends (best way to explain) apart from paul. I am getting faaar to attached to him - i keep doing this i shouldn't because im always the one that gets hurt. but i just have a habit of doing it. thats why i felt lonely last night because paul couldn't come online he text me saying he couldn't get on and i was so upset! i don't even know why! gaaa!!


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

by the way its not Paul on here. Pauls this other man.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 31, 2009)

This Paul is your drama teacher right?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

Becca you have to find something that brings you joy not someone. You can never base your happiness on someone else.


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> This Paul is your drama teacher right?


He's not the teacher its like a drama group we're all in it no teachers Theres a director but that changes everytime. We're doing a show at the moment so i see him every wednesday


----------



## irishlops (Jul 31, 2009)

i agree ali.
becca, you like singing, why dont you write a happy song


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Becca you have to find something that brings you joy not someone. You can never base your happiness on someone else.


:expressionless i dont know - the person who brought me happiness has died!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 31, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Becca you have to find something that brings you joy not someone. You can never base your happiness on someone else.
> ...


no one brings you happyness, you chosse to let it in, and can alsoo make it your self, so becca, get over it! be happy.. i need you to be


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 31, 2009)

Don't you still talk to your friend Fay? Don't worry the old Becca will come back, you just need time, I can see you coming around a bit already.


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


i don't want to get over it. i can't! whats supposed to make me happy?


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Don't you still talk to your friend Fay? Don't worry the old Becca will come back, you just need time, I can see you coming around a bit already.


yeah i talk to her. haven't spoken to her in a while but shes still my best mate. just havent spken to her this week.

i think i'm getting somewhere when i can smile but then i listen to a certain mj song and i just can tstop crying again.

:nerves1


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 31, 2009)

You'll get there


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Becca wrote: *
> ...


His music, his body is gone but his spirit is here. Do him justice and live life.


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

i am living  its not like im gonna kill myself or something... you said a person cant make u happy :/ 
but he does.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 31, 2009)

:hug: Becca...

I know that you feel like you wont ever get 'back to normal' again right now- but you will- you will feel better, and happier. I think that all of us- definitely me, have had things happen in our life, where we feel like we will never get over it, and never feel happy again, but we do. It wont be an overnight thing- you wont wake up one morning and suddenly feel great and stop feeling so unhappy, but in time, you will feel happier, and more like your old self- except you'll be stronger, because you'll have come through it. And I know that I was never a big fan or anything, but you were, and you have stuck by that the whole time, despite people telling you to be otherwise, and all the negative comments that you got on Facebook. That already shows what a strong person you are! And Grace is right, I can see some of the 'old you' coming back a bit already  
:hug:


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> :hug: Becca...
> 
> I know that you feel like you wont ever get 'back to normal' again right now- but you will- you will feel better, and happier. I think that all of us- definitely me, have had things happen in our life, where we feel like we will never get over it, and never feel happy again, but we do. It wont be an overnight thing- you wont wake up one morning and suddenly feel great and stop feeling so unhappy, but in time, you will feel happier, and more like your old self- except you'll be stronger, because you'll have come through it. And I know that I was never a big fan or anything, but you were, and you have stuck by that the whole time, despite people telling you to be otherwise, and all the negative comments that you got on Facebook. That already shows what a strong person you are! And Grace is right, I can see some of the 'old you' coming back a bit already
> :hug:


thanks.. yeah those comments on facebook were so mean! ssd: stupid people :twitch:
and i will carry on his legacy foorrreeevvvverr now i dont know what to do about this Paul thing. I don't understand how i always get so attachted to people!!! grrrrrrr but i love talking to him! Hes awesome! I tell myself that its good i have someone i trust and who understands me then i go but its wierd i hate not talking to him! 

:twitch:

oh well.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 31, 2009)

im on chat now, come on and ill explain


----------



## irishlops (Jul 31, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Becca wrote: *
> ...


who made you happy before mj? mmhh


----------



## jcl_24 (Jul 31, 2009)

Becca,
I'll try to be honest with you without making you despair.

Grief is a pain in many different ways. It takes its own time which sometimes is or feels like a very long time. The feelings do change though,-they become less intense as the time passes. This doesn't mean you are forgetting who you have lost, simply that you are adjusting to not having them in your life anymore. 

Keepingoccupied is a good tactic and finding an outlet for your emotions in a way that helps you is a good thing. If you are the creative type, use those skills to produce something (song, story, collage, drawing etc.) to express yourself. It could turn out to be theraputic. Sadness of any kind can change how you think about life, but underneath it all you are still Becca with your likes, dislikes, sense of humour and talents.

Be kind to yaself girl.

Jo xx


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 31, 2009)

Mmm first married anecdote:

So I was in the shower earlier and I was washing my feet, and they just didn't look CLEAN no matter how hard I scrubbed. So I called Alexis in and I go "Watch this!" and scrub and scub and still, look dirty. Alexis looks at me, looks at my feet, looks at me, and goes "... Your feet got tanned, you giant dork."

Aw.


----------



## degrassi (Jul 31, 2009)

UGh, its been a crappy week.My headaches/ back problems have been bad. I spent 2 night in the hospital and I haven't been able to get out of bed for more then 2 mins at a time.My mom made me go to the hospital since I was in so much pain. I resisted because there is nothing they can do besides give me some strong pain meds(after waiting 5 hours and having to explain everything, not worth it for me!). So I got my pain meds(which didn't do anything) and then came home. i've been so drugged up since tuesday and I hate that drugged up feeling. The meds dont' even really stop the pain. My head is pounding with my pulse and I can't move my neck/back. 

I'm really hoping this episode ends soon. I dont' know much much more I can take. Stupid headache!

*end rant* I'm going to crawl back to bed now


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Mmm first married anecdote:
> 
> So I was in the shower earlier and I was washing my feet, and they just didn't look CLEAN no matter how hard I scrubbed. So I called Alexis in and I go "Watch this!" and scrub and scub and still, look dirty. Alexis looks at me, looks at my feet, looks at me, and goes "... Your feet got tanned, you giant dork."
> 
> Aw.


:shock:hahahhaahahahhaha


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 31, 2009)

Its been a pretty good day so far - hope to top it off with watching some episodes of SyFy's "Warehouse 13" on hulu.com so I'll be caught up with Eric and Art.

I've had such fun playing with bunnies today....makes me remember why I love them so much...


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

now i'm angry and hurt too


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 31, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> now i'm angry and hurt too


What's happened, Becca?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 31, 2009)

A little update of my own: I've spent all day throwing up on and off, and with the kind of nausea, you know where you think you're going to throw up, to the point where your chin starts wobbling? All day I've been curled up in a ball on the sofa pretty much hugging my laptop and reading and posting on RO for comfort- I didn't eat a thing all day until about 9pm when I had a salad. Steve went to Ikea especially to buy me a blanket to snuggle under, which is what I've been doing all evening. And my sinuses still feel like they're going to explode.  

Chalk just did a binky so high, she landed on the sofa! She looked a bit shocked at first, but soon recovered and took on the very important job of digging my new blanket. Mouse has just jumped up to join her :rollseyes

If it wasn't for these bunnies..... I'd be soooo bored! (And the owner of a lot more blankets)


----------



## degrassi (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome! I got the results of the spinal tap they did when I was in the hospital last week. Turns out I have Viral Meningitis again. WooHoo! Part in my spinal fluid and everyone is invited! 

I"m glad I wouldn't let them admit in the hospital. Last time they pumped me full of super antibiotics for 2 weeks with no result. I"m starting to feel a bit better. I have to keep taking tons of pain meds and steroids but at least i'm in my own bed and not trapped in the hospital. 

Ugh, stupid headache


----------



## myLoki (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm super stressed out with house hunting. Why did I decide to buy a house?!

t.


----------



## irishlops (Aug 7, 2009)

im super annoyed, crital and scared..
im going ALL the way up to they royal victora hospital belfast. 2hrs away, getting my heart moniter read by the machine and...
"sorry we dont know whats wrong"
like... for gods sake! they dont even knwo if its my heart or not!!! i know they are trying but im sick of it not working..
and my mum is talking crap about her sucide and dad, and divorce and, i really just want to pretend nothing ever happened..
pewh! now thats off my chest.. im ging to get changed for the docs. i need to wear soemthing easier for them to access the moniter.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2009)

Sick! Again!


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 8, 2009)

Our roommate John sang about 8 versions of "The Song That Never Ends" (you know, from Lambchop... This is the song that never ends, it just goes on and on my friends, some people started singin' it not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because, this is the song that never ends.." (so on and so forth)

He sang a ballad-y version, a rock version, a country version, a techno version, an opera version, a rap version, an R&B version, and his last one I couldn't guess until I asked in the millisecond break before he started it over again what it was and he looks at me blank for a few seconds and goes "Pop. Duh."

I live with some whacked out weirdos.


----------



## Kel4mum (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm slightly angry at the way BT help line talk to me as if I'm thick.....bloody cheek!


----------



## Becca (Aug 8, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGGHHHHHHHHHHHH

:bawl:
:bawl:
:bawl:
:bawl:


----------



## anneq (Aug 8, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Our roommate John sang about 8 versions of "The Song That Never Ends" (you know, from Lambchop... This is the song that never ends, it just goes on and on my friends, some people started singin' it not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because, this is the song that never ends.." (so on and so forth)
> 
> He sang a ballad-y version, a rock version, a country version, a techno version, an opera version, a rap version, an R&B version, and his last one I couldn't guess until I asked in the millisecond break before he started it over again what it was and he looks at me blank for a few seconds and goes "Pop. Duh."
> 
> I live with some whacked out weirdos.


Hehe, my 13yr.old daughter starts singing that song and I have to finally leave the room after the 15th or so time ........odd thing is though...she has never watched Lamb-chops (I loved it as a kid), so I'm stumped knowing where she heard it, lol.


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 8, 2009)

the only Lambchop i know and love is the Sharri Lewis puppet. im having a good day - sun is shining, joints arent too painful and im dog sitting. that makes 3 moulting dogs in the house.

buns are fine tho'

might do some cutting for my next quilt block:biggrin2:


----------



## DeniseJP (Aug 8, 2009)

Being back on RO after an interlude of dealing with life, depression, fighting with insurance company to cover a continuous blood glucose monitor (blacked out at work [Tim came back to bring me home despite the troubles we are having] and home, where I had a seizure and chewed my lip and tongue up before my oldest son Andy found me in the barn), surgery (right elbow and left elbow is pending once the right heals)... I am surprisingly feeling peaceful, like I am "home." Got my Dotty fix (thanks so much, Jen),supporting PMs from Wabbitdad (Dave) - thank you...excellent support from Hartleybun (Donna), LuvaBun (Jan) and CKGS (Janet)... no rant here... just a big, heartfelt "Thank you, thank you oh so much.":nod

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Aug 8, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Being back on RO after an interlude of dealing with life, depression, fighting with insurance company to cover a continuous blood glucose monitor (blacked out at work [Tim came back to bring me home despite the troubles we are having] and home, where I had a seizure and chewed my lip and tongue up before my oldest son Andy found me in the barn), surgery (right elbow and left elbow is pending once the right heals)... I am surprisingly feeling peaceful, like I am "home." Got my Dotty fix (thanks so much, Jen),supporting PMs from Wabbitdad (Dave) - thank you...excellent support from Hartleybun (Donna), LuvaBun (Jan) and CKGS (Janet)... no rant here... just a big, heartfelt "Thank you, thank you oh so much.":nod
> 
> Denise



Let me add that the insurance company does not feel I need the CGM, yet I had multiple episodes of blacking out and even one car accident...I hate insurance companies and the medical director of that insurance company is not an endocrinologist (diabetes specialist). They only "care" about low blood sugar, yet the highs cause kidney damage, nerve and eye damage... and my numbers read like the Himalaya mountains... (high as 600+ and lows as low as 10) go figure!

Denise (OK... a little rant.  )


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 9, 2009)

My day started out pretty lousy. I guess I made myself 1 less RO friend for trying to care  And I also had a huge migraine all day, and didn't do anything but lye in bed and sleep and talk to a few other RO friends. Hadn't eaten anything most of day until my sister got home from work. 

Feeling better after talking to friends about my terrible day.


----------



## irishlops (Aug 9, 2009)

awh, hope you feel better soon rebecca, and i be taht person who ever there will see you were trying to help


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 10, 2009)

hmm... i'm hungry.


----------



## Becca (Aug 10, 2009)

what an awesome day! NOT!
I woke up feeling so sick I didn't even want to move. I knew if I got up I'd throw up so I slid down my bed staying as flat as I could for as long as possible.
When I got up I ran downstairs as fast I could. I went back up to my room and then I threw up... now I have a temperature, headache and belly ache


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 10, 2009)

Still at work. Stupid side cap not put away correctly falls and takes a nice long wide chunk out of my leg! :X


----------



## Kel4mum (Aug 10, 2009)

GET WELL SOON BECCA :bunnyhug:


----------



## Becca (Aug 10, 2009)

*Kel4mum wrote: *


> GET WELL SOON BECCA :bunnyhug:


Thank youu and OUCH Ali!!!!

x


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 11, 2009)

Ouch Ali


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 11, 2009)

Luca lost 1.2kgs this week! Drastic loss but vet says its okay.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 11, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> Ouch Ali



Yup


----------



## Becca (Aug 11, 2009)

omg!!

*hug*


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 11, 2009)

:hug:

That looks painful, Ali!! I hope it feels better soon!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 11, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> :hug:
> 
> That looks painful, Ali!! I hope it feels better soon!


Eh it ok. Just annoying. Sadly I have had worse.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 12, 2009)

AWWH Ali! Get better soon!


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 12, 2009)

I would have cried, Ali!!!

Today was a good day. Me and ze lady had tons of fun shooting today, even got a few good photos out of it. Unheard of! LOL Then my sister came down and we have all the kids for the night. Fun!


----------



## irishlops (Aug 12, 2009)

im feeling.... strange. lol
not know what will happen in the next few days is weird....
ill not be on line till saturday/sunday


----------



## Becca (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't wannna lose anyone else.. i've had enough of this! i'm tired of hurting all the time :cry1:


----------



## irishlops (Aug 12, 2009)

but you have me!
(even if im gone for 4 days.)
ill be heere. so will all your friends on ro
hugs
xoxox


----------



## Becca (Aug 12, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> but you have me!
> (even if im gone for 4 days.)
> ill be heere. so will all your friends on ro
> hugs
> xoxox


i know..but i've lost nibbles..someone on here..maybe my gerbil..friends are fading away...and michael :cry2


----------



## irishlops (Aug 12, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > but you have me!
> ...


im not fading!!!
becca, your lucky..
my mum- mental and abuses me
my dad- dont have one
i only have 2 friends in real life.
i have 4 rabbits dead
my granny is dead
my life is rubbish
my mum might commite sucide
i might runaway
i might cry my self to sleep every night ....
im retarded. i have a disability
i am sociscally akward because of my mum.
i cant make eye contact
i feel crap
i took my period today. (ok, maybe thats not THAT bad)
and i my life is in ruins.
and im stuck in a house for the next 4 days in moville. with an abuseive sucidial person...
so count your lucky stars becca
edit- and i ahve no way of contacting people because my mum has my mobile.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 12, 2009)

I have lost alot of people in the last couple of years, great grandmother, granfather and grandmother and I'm tired of hurting aswell, it feels like whenever I'm starting to heal, something happens again and I know I am going to be hurting bad sometime in the near future....my dog is thirteen and I mean she could only have 3 or 4 years at the most. Sadly losing people is a regular part of life we all have to deal with :cry2


----------



## Becca (Aug 12, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishlops wrote: *
> ...


i know there are people worse off from me but that doesn't stop me hurting... everyone has problems everyone loses people.

Gracie your right  
Nibbles.. then Michael..then in a midst the Michael thing I lose a friend.. now my gerbil... :| 

:nerves1


----------



## Flashy (Aug 12, 2009)

I think its important not to compare your problems to other people, or other peoples to your own because every situation is different, and its not what's actually going on that is the issue, the issue is how you feel about what's going on.

Becca, its unfortunate but losing people you love is a fact of life. But you have a good heart and that heart allows you to love, and the fact you can love is amazing, but the risk of loving is that you do lose and you do end up grieving.

If you've lost a friend (as in with an argument or something) and you want to sort it out, maybe give it a go. You won't lose anything given you feel you have already lost them. You never know, you might gain.

Try not to look at the ifs and buts because you don't know what will happen with Pip, just try to focus on the hear and now.


----------



## Becca (Aug 12, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> If you've lost a friend (as in with an argument or something) and you want to sort it out, maybe give it a go. You won't lose anything given you feel you have already lost them. You never know, you might gain.


They won't talk to me. I havent even done anything. They say they care about me thats why they want me to stay away? Or something :?

I have Pip inside with me now. I'm going to give her a little treat, she loves apple.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 12, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If you've lost a friend (as in with an argument or something) and you want to sort it out, maybe give it a go. You won't lose anything given you feel you have already lost them. You never know, you might gain.
> ...


That sounds like there is something going on for that person, so maybe just drop them an e-mail about how you feel about them and the situation, and then just give them space. I don't think that sounds like you have lost them, just that they have some stuff they need to work through.


----------



## Becca (Aug 12, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Flashy wrote: *
> ...


i hope so.I dont' wanna lose them. 

thanks tracy x


----------



## Saudade (Aug 12, 2009)

Feeling like dancing but I know I should be freaking out about my drama performance tomorrow night.


----------



## Becca (Aug 12, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> Feeling like dancing but I know I should be freaking out about my drama performance tomorrow night.


You'll be fine... good luck xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## irishlops (Aug 12, 2009)

sorry becca...
hope you feel better soon
xoxo


----------



## irishlops (Aug 12, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I have lost alot of people in the last couple of years, great grandmother, granfather and grandmother and I'm tired of hurting aswell, it feels like whenever I'm starting to heal, something happens again and I know I am going to be hurting bad sometime in the near future....my dog is thirteen and I mean she could only have 3 or 4 years at the most. Sadly losing people is a regular part of life we all have to deal with :cry2


sockey (my dog) is 13 aswell


----------



## myLoki (Aug 12, 2009)

US VS MEXICO 

I am peeing my pants!!! THIS IS SO EXCITING! 

When I started writing this we were tied but now Mexico is up 2 to 1. UGH COME ON USA!!!!!

t.


----------



## myLoki (Aug 12, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> Feeling like dancing but I know I should be freaking out about my drama performance tomorrow night.


You're going to be great!



t.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 13, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHH!! EXCITED ABOUT TONIGHT!
Having a huge movie marathon party! 11 people! :O

SWEET SWEET SWEET!


----------



## myLoki (Aug 16, 2009)

Why do I tire of counting sheep when I'm too tired to fall asleep?

t.


----------



## Kel4mum (Aug 17, 2009)

I just wanted to share with evryone that I have had a fantastic weekend :biggrin2:


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm so tired. It's almost 4 am and I'm up with the wife because she's a complete mess with a migraine. She pukes and cries but won't let me take her to the UCC. *shrugs* So we sit in the dark. 

Stupid work tomorrow. Er later today.


----------



## Becca (Aug 19, 2009)

I had a sleepover last night.. everyone else was asleep and at 4 in the morning I was still awake texting & messaging someone on facebook! It was fun!!
But I was supposed to be seeing that person tonight and now they can't make it so I'm a bit upset


----------



## Dee (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm tired, sick, and worst of all at work for another 45 min. Some days are so horrible!


----------



## irishlops (Aug 24, 2009)

atlest you have bunnies to see when you get home


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> atlest you have bunnies to see when you get home


What? What about your bunnies :? Are they okay?!?


----------



## irishlops (Aug 24, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > atlest you have bunnies to see when you get home
> ...


 i should of quoted
dont worry, i ment it in a 

"aleast when you go even if youa re ill you can see some bunnies and get bunny kisses"
you know?!


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishlops wrote: *
> ...



Oh phew god you worried me then!!!


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 24, 2009)

going shopping for school uniform - that's the mortgage payment gone then:nasty:


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *going shopping for school uniform* - that's the mortgage payment gone then:nasty:


That is the *worst* shopping in the world!!! :expressionless


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

Honestly not good but what can I do. Not saying on the forum so don't ask.


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Honestly not good but what can I do. Not saying on the forum so don't ask.


Well whatever it is [hug] x

I'm okay... kinda. I had a great day yesterday with someone and I'm happy right now but I just don't want to go back to school in 2 weeks. And its coming up to a few 'anniversarys' that tbh aren't going to make me all that happy.


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 24, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Honestly not good but what can I do. Not saying on the forum so don't ask.


:bunnyhug:ray:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 24, 2009)

Dizzy and watching The Hills. Rainy day trashy TV at it's best!


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Dizzy and watching The Hills. Rainy day trashy TV at it's best!



Awww 

And we haven't had much rain here today but it kept showering at random times so I couldn't put the bunnies out!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## irishlops (Aug 24, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Dizzy and watching The Hills. Rainy day trashy TV at it's best!
> ...


he he, we have a sevre weather warning in n.ireland  80mm of rain fell yesterday and gales 
i cant go out even if i wanted to.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 24, 2009)

It was sunny here for about 20 mins and then threw it down lol! It's supposed to rain tomorrow but I don't care because tomorrow is my birthday YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hello 22!


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2009)

*kirsterz09 wrote: *


> It was sunny here for about 20 mins and then threw it down lol! It's supposed to rain tomorrow but I don't care because tomorrow is my birthday YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hello 22!


Happy Birthday for tomorrow


----------



## irishlops (Aug 24, 2009)

happy birthday for tomorrow!!!!arty:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks guys I'll prob come on here tomoz and post some pics of me cake and stuff lol. share it with my second family :biggrin2:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Aug 24, 2009)

Excited! We are flying to San Antonio on Wednesday to see our son graduate from Basic Military Training and spend the weekend with him.

And busy! I have a TON of laundry to do so I can get my packing completed.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 24, 2009)

Good luck on the trip.

Happy birthday.

I feel like life is back to "semi-normal" (whatever normal or semi-normal is)after being sick and then losing Smitten. 

I'm still trying to finish the bankruptcy paperwork. It just seems to be taking forever to complete. I have to get another ink cartridge to finish the last ten pages. 

Still waiting for my one job to start. That seems to be taking forever too. Still looking for something else part-time in addition to my jobwith the Census. 

Off to the shelter to visit the rabbits. I haven't been there is two weeks.


----------



## BethM (Aug 24, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Honestly not good but what can I do. Not saying on the forum so don't ask.


Hope things get better for you. ((hugs))


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 24, 2009)

This is what we did last night. A GREAT change from what has been going on. 







So I am very happy that everyone can be happy and that we're all getting along fine. That's the wife there, on the drums, my niece on the bass, the boy on the guitar, my dad in the green, my bro in law on the couch, and my nephew sitting on the whatever it is. Good times.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

Cait that made me smile. You all look so happy. Can't wait for you to visit.


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 24, 2009)

She was laughing so hard because this was the score... 






Notice where the drums are... My niece is 10 and the boy is almost 6. I find it hilarious.

And I can't wait either!! We're waiting to see her school schedule before we plan on when in November we are coming up. Soon though we'll have a date.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

*LOL! *

*Man the idea of meeting you guys made me grin like an idiot! MAN IT WILL BE AWESOME!*

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> She was laughing so hard because this was the score...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 24, 2009)

Are you feelin' better today?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Are you feelin' better today?


Yea just one of those things that you freak than calm down and look at it like a sane person.


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 24, 2009)

I have those all the time... At least once a week haha. I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 24, 2009)

Cait, you're gonn meet Ali? 

I will be forever jealous! She has been such a good friend to me, I am determined to cross the pond and meet her someday. I WILL! 

Steve took me out for dinner tonight. Mine was nice, although had quite a bit of parsley in the main which I don't like, but Steve didn't like his pizza and left most of it. Poor Steve!

We're watching Heroes right now. After season 2 was so rubbish we took a loooong break and just started watching season 3 last night. It's much better and much faster-paced! I just looooooove Zachary Quinto, who plays Sylar..... Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 24, 2009)

Spent 4 1/2 hours at school today (which doesn't even start until this Wednesday) helping teachers out with random missions. lol. At least I got to hang out with a few of my friends and it's so much fun being at school when there's hardly anyone there.  

I have to still get ready for school; debating on what I should wear the first day. Still have to pack my backpack and do laundry. 

And in rabbit news, we have to clean some cages. And I'm going to train Magic and take videos for a new YouTube video!  

I'm having some writers block with one of my stories; I have good ideas for other chapters but the chapter I'm currently working on is just....BLAH! Which frustrates me!  

Ahhh...there's so much to do and only one day of summer vacation left. I just wish school didn't start until next week!  

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I've been pretty good lately, despite the fact it's cold here and I am not feeling great, it's that time of the month and without painkillers I feel like someone is ripping out my insides :twitch:

Today I was at my Grandparent's house, both have passed away and they were clearing out the house, taking what they wanted to keep and throwing stuff out. We found some really cute letters that my Dad wrote to my Nana when she was in England for two weeks. They were hilarious!

My aunt gave me a photo album for my birthday in May that holds 300 pictures and asked me today did I have the family pictures sorted out and put in and said she would be checking when she visits in a few days. I had forgotten all about it and just got done with it, it starts with my great grandparents and stops at pictures from this Summer, I'm glad I did it now!

School is starting on the 2nd of September, oh goody :expressionless I also get my exam results back which I am really nervous about.


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 25, 2009)

Sometime in November we're hoping!!  I have family in New Canaan and we usually go up for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Aina (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, I am having a mixed week. Yesterday I got offered a scholarship to go to a conference in my major and that should be fun. I've never really done anything like that without my family since I started college and it will be nice to stretch my wings a little. (I have two other siblings at the same college and a professor for a dad, so...) Plus for an honors project I am going to be part of a research study in my field and may get my name on an article, which will be really good since I want to go to graduate school for a Ph.D and having an article will be nice.

I've also been going to the Baptist College Ministry some. I enjoy it about half of the time. The other half I am nervous and stuff just because that is how I am. I'm tired of trying to be friendly. It is exhausting. I'm also not sure if it is working.
The guy that I *cough* don't have a crush on *cough* is there and goes to my church, so I am getting to see him a lot. He has a very comfortable presence. I'm not a person who likes to be touched by people I don't know well, especially not guys, but last night he came up behind me and rubbed my back and it felt so good, lol. Not in the sparks or anything way, but just like hugging a rabbit or something. And I generally hate my back being touched.

Saturday my dad and I got into a fight. I was already in a bad mood and they were going to Atlanta and I just wanted them to leave so I wouldn't blow up. He said something that hurt me. It wouldn't have hurt coming from anyone but him, but he should know better. The reason this is relevant is because I was crying about it today, even though I really should be over it by now. My dad and I usually have such a great relationship, and he is generally so conscious about making sure he never says anything that could hurt my feelings. But this time it was just a total fail. And then mom wouldn't even listen to me about it. I guess I am glad that generally we have such a close relationship. Everyone fails from time to time.


----------



## Becca (Sep 18, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> i don't know really. i haven't been the same since 'you know what happened' everyone keeps going we want the old becca back and i'm like. what if this is me now? they don't understand. I haven't spoken to any of my real life friends (best way to explain) apart from paul. *I am getting faaar to attached to him - i keep doing this i shouldn't because im always the one that gets hurt.* but i just have a habit of doing it. thats why i felt lonely last night because paul couldn't come online he text me saying he couldn't get on and i was so upset! i don't even know why! gaaa!!


:tears2:

Once again.. I'm all alone with no one.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 18, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i don't know really. i haven't been the same since 'you know what happened' everyone keeps going we want the old becca back and i'm like. what if this is me now? they don't understand. I haven't spoken to any of my real life friends (best way to explain) apart from paul. *I am getting faaar to attached to him - i keep doing this i shouldn't because im always the one that gets hurt.* but i just have a habit of doing it. thats why i felt lonely last night because paul couldn't come online he text me saying he couldn't get on and i was so upset! i don't even know why! gaaa!!
> ...


?


----------



## Becca (Sep 19, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Becca wrote: *
> ...


I'm not allowed to talk to him anymore :shock:


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i don't know really. i haven't been the same since 'you know what happened' everyone keeps going we want the old becca back and i'm like. what if this is me now? they don't understand. I haven't spoken to any of my real life friends (best way to explain) apart from paul. *I am getting faaar to attached to him - i keep doing this i shouldn't because im always the one that gets hurt.* but i just have a habit of doing it. thats why i felt lonely last night because paul couldn't come online he text me saying he couldn't get on and i was so upset! i don't even know why! gaaa!!
> ...


*hugs* you can vent to me if youd like


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Becca wrote: *
> ...


Thanks.. :tears2: I'm just so.. i dunno, so upset.


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 21, 2009)

Since I'm back I thought I would bring back some of the old memories that I have of the forum, So hey lets get back to what we do best mindless banter!

Today there was half a cm of snow and school was called off lol!


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 21, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> , So hey lets get back to what we do best mindless banter!


onder: roxy threw her carrot dish and it isnt snowing in my part of devon there, thats quite mindless imho


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 22, 2009)

I had a terrible time at my appointment yesterday and ended up leaving in tears  But I'm cheered up by the fact that I have FINALLY got Steve's Christmas present and it's really good! He always gets me really amazing presents and he only ever wants little things, but this year I've turned the tables and he's getting the great present that he deserves


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 22, 2009)

Ahh why what happened at the appointment?

Ahh I bet Steve is gonna be so happy with his present.

As for me another lazy day today I just kinda loafed around, But I should be going shopping tomorrow for clothes finally lol!

How I love spending my mothers money around Christmas time lol!


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2009)

i have no money to get anyone presents
-.-

my boss changed the schedule without telline me so i showed up at 9 and wasnt supposed to be there till 3

i am feeling really lazy and i need to do dishes. 

i just spent 112$ ive saved up on revolution. BLAH


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm just back from my friends, we got the tops off paint buckets and sat on them and went flying down the hill, it was all icy


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh yeah your friend was very friendly on msn Grace Ha Ha!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 22, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Oh yeah your friend was very friendly on msn Grace Ha Ha!


:biggrin2:

Sorry about that, she can't help herself


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 22, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah your friend was very friendly on msn Grace Ha Ha!
> ...


He He, This ain't the first time, So I'm used to it, I remember the first time I was like WTF lol!


----------



## Jessyka (Dec 22, 2009)

Blech. I've been sick as a dog for days now. :yuck I need to do laundry but this bed is so comfy.


----------

